# whats the worst pre workout you have tried?



## bvs (Mar 22, 2014)

ive tried plenty of preworkouts before. have any of you had one that sucks?

my vote for worst would have to go to supercharge by labrada nutrition.
all the ingredients add up on the label but it feels like nothing once i hit the gym.
second would go to buzz but purely because i had an alergic type reaction which had my throat closing up while on the freeway driving to the gym! scary!


----------



## Glue Sniffer (Mar 22, 2014)

The worst for me was musclepharm assault - green apple flavor.  Large serving size was overwhelmingly sweet and almost unbearable.  Kept belching the flavor while working out.  Didn't add much to my workout either.  Gnarly.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 22, 2014)

This guy did a right up on the top 10. http://forums.prosportsdaily.com/mo...l=http://forums.prosportsdaily.com&lang=en-us I would concur with most of his reviews. I try not to web bash people livelyhood. I'm currently taking assault and like it a lot. I took one of the top brands a month ago and it made me dizzy for 4 days. I returned it. 

Sites like yelp have warped people minds. Has made them have no remorse about seriously affecting hard working people from being able to provide for their families. A huge chain - fine not much harm done. But brutal reviews for a single location mom and pop shop is plain mean. Sorry I will digress.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 22, 2014)

Something called "Dynamelon" that some guy on this board made...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 22, 2014)

Glue Sniffer said:


> The worst for me was musclepharm assault - green apple flavor.  Large serving size was overwhelmingly sweet and almost unbearable.  Kept belching the flavor while working out.  Didn't add much to my workout either.  Gnarly.



how's that glue sniffing working out for ya?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2014)

super pump or should i say super dump....u shit like crazy 30 min after drinking this piss


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 22, 2014)

The old c4 was absolute garbage. It was niacin in a can pretty much. 

The best was craze. Miss that shit.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 23, 2014)

^^ **** i miss craze!
The worst for me was the original 1mr i sat on the leg extension and leg press nearly the whole time staring at the ceiling and had the worst comedown felt like i had been on a week crack bender.


----------



## dazzler771 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi there surfliftsleep how do I start my own status. Im new to this so a bit info would be great thanks


----------



## losieloos (Mar 23, 2014)

I tried c4. They suck.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 23, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Hi there surfliftsleep how do I start my own status. Im new to this so a bit info would be great thanks



Hit forum on the home page
Then new member introduction
And post a new thread, tell the boys a bit about yourself
Too easy.


----------



## italian1 (Mar 23, 2014)

MP Assault makes me come close to puking. Shit it horrible.


----------



## event462 (Mar 23, 2014)

I remember when I was in high school way back in the early 90s taking some Joe Weider carbo pills. I was convinced that was all I needed to get huge! I would literally do a set, chug some of the pills and then do another set. God I was a dumbass!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2014)

Not a fan of 'Juggernaut' - think its from Infinity Labs. Nasty taste, never dissolves well and an epic spike within the first 30 mins followed by the aforementioned week-long-crack-bender come down.


----------



## Throbber10 (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn, I like superpump... Cleans out my system before a nice leg day . Worst pre-workout was the supercharge shit I felt like taking a nap after taking it. Hemo rage is the shit the old version at least.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 23, 2014)

I've used super pump and now super drive for a couple of years and never had an issue with it.  I usually add a little extra creatine to it.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 23, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> super pump or should i say super dump....u shit like crazy 30 min after drinking this piss


I THINK THAT WOULD MEAN THE STIMULANTS ARE GOOD BUNDY. KIND OF LIKE IF YOU DID A BLAST OF COKE, YOUR USUALLY SHITTING 30 MIN LATER. Lol.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone here tried Betancourt Nutrition Bullnox Androrush? I tried it after the knowledgable guy at vitamin shoppe suggested it. Said all the big guys that come in here buy it. It was the strongest pre drink I have tried. Too strong for me. Which is saying something. First half hour I was a man on fire. But I think it was too much for me because then I felt sick after that. In fact it felt very similar to back in the day when I would go work out on clenbuteral. Remember that? So stimmied you could barely even concentrate in the gym? So stimmied you didn't even know what to do with yourself lol.


----------



## monkeymelon (Mar 24, 2014)

My pre-workout usually consists of 4-6 grams of beta-alanine, 4 grams of citrulline malate, about 15 grams of bcaas (xtend) and some gold ol' dmaa


----------



## FlurDizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone here tried Betancourt Nutrition Bullnox Androrush? I tried it after the knowledgable guy at vitamin shoppe suggested it. Said all the big guys that come in here buy it. It was the strongest pre drink I have tried. Too strong for me. Which is saying something. First half hour I was a man on fire. But I think it was too much for me because then I felt sick after that. In fact it felt very similar to back in the day when I would go work out on clenbuteral. Remember that? So stimmied you could barely even concentrate in the gym? So stimmied you didn't even know what to do with yourself lol.<br/>


I love Androrush! It gave me the best blood pump and that good tingling feeling. Sorry you had bad experiences with it. For me the best part was that it seemed to digest well and didn't guve me a disgusting full feeling.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 26, 2014)

superdump works well for me but does upset my stomach a little, c4 not as potent in my opinion


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 26, 2014)

All u ever need is N.O. XPLODE!!! BSN4LIFE BAY BAY!!!........


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 27, 2014)

Ravage was the worst shit I ever tried. Drank one serving gave it away.


----------



## bvs (Mar 31, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> All u ever need is N.O. XPLODE!!! BSN4LIFE BAY BAY!!!........



the original was the shit, aparently had an illegal blood thinning agent in it which gave insane pumps, hence they bought out the version 2.0


----------



## Jada (Mar 31, 2014)

No-Explode:0 pure GARBAGE


----------



## atticus84 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ravage taste ****ing horrible and you sweat out some the ingredients during your workout. It made me smell like old maple syrup. Nobody would lift with me. Lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 20, 2014)

Cellucor's C4; gave me *THEE* scratchiest anus.....no bueno
might be the beta-alanine, niacin or a combination of the two, doing deads and squats were the worst wile using this


----------

